# Omnisphere 2 Slow Browser



## Chornobyl (Jun 15, 2021)

There are many threads on various forums about Omnisphere having slow browser and interface lagging after newer Omnisphere plugins, patch library and sound sources updates. 

Looks like there are 2 things causing this issue: 
1) lots of patches and libraries 
2) updates past 2.0.x versions 

Here’s my observations from latest reinstall: 

- Uninstalled omnisphere and steam folder.
- Installed Omnisphere 2.0 version and original STEAM fIles. 
At this point omnisphere browser was working very fast. Selecting patch categories and patches was virtually instant. 
- Updated Patches, library and omnisphere to latest versions and browser started behaving much slower. Selecting patch categories and patches takes about a second to 2 seconds to switch. 
- Installed 3rd party libraries (That Worship Sound, PluginGuru, PlugHugger and many others) , Trilian and Keyscape and now Omnisphere browser is very slow again. Selecting patch categories and patches takes about 5 seconds to switch


----------

